# A Small & Effective Internal Filter Suitable For A Nano



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

I know the title says internal filter, but how about a zoomed 501 canister?


----------



## Swan900 (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the Zoomed 501 canister alot. But the only problem is my nano has an annoying attached hood that doesnt come off. Hence why I need an internal. But if I do find a way of getting it off then the 501 will defiantely work! Until the is there any ideas for a small internal nano filter?

Swan


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

So I'm guessing a HOB wont work, the only other thing I can think of is walmart sells a small one that you hook up to an airline, but it wont really be better then what ya got...I'd say drill a hole in your hood! Modify that sucker


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

What about something like this
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3523858


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

This is the smallest one I've found. I use it for extra aeration in my 29 gallon.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I am a fan of Duetto Internal Filters made by Aquarium Systems.
http://www.aquariumguys.com/duetto.html
It can also be used as a CO2 reactor.


----------



## McGillicutty (Aug 31, 2010)

Might be able to find one if you can get to an Asda. I think Tetra makes a small internal filter but I have no idea how good it is.

Best bet is trying to get that hood off and getting yourself a Zoomed. If not, good luck finding something.


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

flowmsp said:


> What about something like this
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3523858


I second that! I used this filter on my 2.5g for the longest time and have since moved it to my new 5g. It has plenty of flow, it's cheap, and the spraybar rocks!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I am using a Hagen Elite Mini filter for my 10 gal, along with a HOB filter, but the Elite mini should provide enough filtration and flow (only has an internal sponge though)


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

+1 on the hagen mini elite. Those little buggers pack a punch.
The other option might be a fluval U1. I had one, and it worked quite well.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

flowmsp said:


> What about something like this
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3523858


Thats what I use in my 2.5g shrimp tank. Good flow. But I took the carbon out and replaced it with 1 cut up bio-ball...


----------



## Lance Uppercut (Aug 22, 2009)

U1 is good too, but it is a little bulky. Fluval has a new nano internal filter that has a cool little spraybar, but I believe it only holds 2 sponge elements


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

GitMoe said:


> Thats what I use in my 2.5g shrimp tank. Good flow. But I took the carbon out and replaced it with 1 cut up bio-ball...


DUDE! spraybar FTW! roud:


----------



## 01111000 (Dec 8, 2009)

GitMoe, do you have any pics? I'm using an Azoo palm HOB for my 2.5, but it doesn't look so nice (I took the rim off). I'd love a small, internal alternative like the OP and yours sounds interesting.


----------

